

Mneme: Scalable Duplicate Filtering Service (Ruby, Redis bloomfilters, HTTP) - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2011/03/24/mneme-scalable-duplicate-filtering-service/

======
DanielRibeiro
Great project. And great writting.

